

An MIT Project That Lets You Spy On Yourself - titlex
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/07/01/197632066/an-mit-project-that-lets-you-spy-on-yourself?sc=ipad&f=1019

======
Cynddl
The website is very cool, but the title of the article is incorrect. You are
not spying on yourself, it just grabs all the metadata associated with your
emails and displays them in a graph.

